# Heatvape Invader



## rvdwesth (27/8/14)

http://eciggies.co.za/Variable_Voltage_Wattage_Options/Heatvape-INVADER-VV-VW-SUB-OHM-30W-MOD

What is the opinion around this mod available from eciggies?

Looks to me like a value for money box mod?


----------



## Riddle (27/8/14)

That does look quite interesting. Have you tried looking for some reviews on it yet??


----------



## rvdwesth (27/8/14)

I'm looking, but a bit busy at work today so time is limited.... Tonight will I do my research


----------



## Riddle (27/8/14)

Cool. Let us know what you think


----------



## Gizmo (27/8/14)

it isn't the prettiest but i am sure its good if it has the same chip as the others

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddle (27/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> it isn't the prettiest but i am sure its good if it has the same chip as the others
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



I agree. Looks wise I don't like it so much. But the features seem good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rvdwesth (27/8/14)

Maybe I should ask if I can lend one for Saturday


----------



## Riddle (27/8/14)

Haha yeah then we can all see how it is


----------



## rvdwesth (27/8/14)

Ya I'm not sure if they would... But we can give it a try


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (1/9/14)

rvdwesth said:


> http://eciggies.co.za/Variable_Voltage_Wattage_Options/Heatvape-INVADER-VV-VW-SUB-OHM-30W-MOD
> 
> What is the opinion around this mod available from eciggies?
> 
> Looks to me like a value for money box mod?


 
I ordered mine this morning from eciggies, will post about it as soon as I test it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (2/9/14)

I got the IPV in the end.... loving it!
Have not tried sub ohm just yet, but I at least went down to a 1.3 on 30G Kanthral.
Maybe tonight I should shoot for a .8 with 28G???
Hmmmm...


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (2/9/14)

rvdwesth said:


> I got the IPV in the end.... loving it!
> Have not tried sub ohm just yet, but I at least went down to a 1.3 on 30G Kanthral.
> Maybe tonight I should shoot for a .8 with 28G???
> Hmmmm...


 
Nice, I have not done a rebuild coil yet, but can honestly say I'm truly happy with the Heatvape invader, it works like a charm, and steals the show when people see it.


----------



## VapeSnow (2/9/14)

rvdwesth said:


> I got the IPV in the end.... loving it!
> Have not tried sub ohm just yet, but I at least went down to a 1.3 on 30G Kanthral.
> Maybe tonight I should shoot for a .8 with 28G???
> Hmmmm...


Im running 26g 0.3 ohm on my ipv 43w and it is amazing. Nice flavor and biggggggggg CLOUDS!


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/9/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Im running 26g 0.3 ohm on my ipv 43w and it is amazing. Nice flavor and biggggggggg CLOUDS!


At 0.3 on a mech its 58w just saying. With high wattage regulated mods try higher ohm coils and crank the wattage thats were they shine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## VapeSnow (2/9/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> At 0.3 on a mech its 58w just saying. With high wattage regulated mods try higher ohm coils and crank the wattage thats were they shine.


Jip i know. I use that same built on my smok fury s. But when im chilling in bed its my ipv v2 at like 40-45w


----------



## huffnpuff (3/9/14)

FYI,

For more info & reviews on the Invader, look for DOVPO E-Mech Transformer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (3/9/14)

Only goes down to .5 ohms according to specs. Meh, me likey lower than that....hahahaha.

Good price though for a dual 18650 VV/VW

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/14)

zadiac said:


> Only goes down to .5 ohms according to specs. Meh, me likey lower than that....hahahaha.


 
You are a lunatic!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (4/9/14)

zadiac said:


> Only goes down to .5 ohms according to specs. Meh, me likey lower than that....hahahaha


 
Field reviews are coming back with 0.3-0.4 readings, but I guess they're playing it safe by guaranteeing 0.5.

Must say, from a noob hobby coiler point of view, it's surpising how quick one wants to go sub 0.5, especially with the thicker gauge wires. I've hit the 0.5 stonewall on my "DNA"30 clone (won't even pickup 0.49 ), so waiting to see the dust settle with all the 50-100W mods still coming in. Love VW too much to convince myself for a mech-mod in the meantime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (4/9/14)

Vaping 1.5 ohm on my SX

Flavours and Vape is much nicer then any sub ohm build I have used yet...

SubOhm is for "The cool kids"  not necessary at all

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (4/9/14)

Yup,

My all-day setup is usually a single fat 2.5-3mm 2-ish ohm coil, but for tinkering anything goes, especially multiple macros, I chase surface areafor flavour ie theres no replacement for displacement.


----------



## zadiac (4/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> You are a lunatic!


 
Hehehehe....heard that since I was a child 

Btw @Rob Fisher, the day of the Vape Meet, I was vaping on .21 ohms the whole day


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/14)

zadiac said:


> Hehehehe....heard that since I was a child
> 
> Btw @Rob Fisher, the day of the Vape Meet, I was vaping on .21 ohms the whole day


 
You need help Boet! 

I have been down to 0,6Ω and that is plenty far enough for me... actually that's too far!


----------



## rvdwesth (4/9/14)

So I went a bit ape yesterday - for me anyway - built a dual on my kayfun. It came in at .9 Ohm and I found the sweet-spot at 25W, however it SUIP juice and battery and is is not really better tasting than the higher ohms with thinner wire.

I re-wicked today and juiced up with some Dragon Juice Peanut butter mixed with Tobacco and it is good... still heave on juice (battery and liquid)
I also brought along a second Kayfun in my bag with a 1.3 Ohm loaded with some of Melinda's custard.

But I also found that the higher ohm coils with thinner wire makes same flavor and cloud compared to thick wire and low ohms - In my personal experience anyway.

Tonight --> 1.8 Ohm single coil with 28G, 1.5mm diameter maybe with a Craft Vapor Yellow Submarine


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/9/14)

Thats the thing with a high wattage regulated mod you can build a high ohm coil and just chuck some watts at it. Us mech okes build our coils to get the power we want. Thats why we have to sub ohm to get to 40 or 50w where on a regulated mod you can build a 1.5ohm coils and pump the wattage up.


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (4/9/14)

I am extremely happy with the invader, she works like a charm, although i haven't done sub ohming on it, the flavour is there and it is nice and smooth up to 18w, after 18w it's hot and hard on the lungs, but further she is my perfect vape experience.


----------



## Noddy (4/9/14)

Upload a few pics of the device, pls


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (4/9/14)

Noddy said:


> Upload a few pics of the device, pls


 
Will do.


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (4/9/14)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GerharddP (19/10/14)

I got one yesterday and... wow blew me mind with a .5 and 30W...so pleased. Bat life is amazing

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (19/10/14)

GerharddP said:


> I got one yesterday and... wow blew me mind with a .5 and 30W...so pleased. Bat life is amazing


Can imagine the battery life must be a huge plus. Been wondering how it works - does it draw from both batteries at the same time or first the one battery and then the second?


----------



## GerharddP (19/10/14)

It uses both at the same time. You have to install two bats of the same rating and charge. Luckily it has a charging port for days when you forget to pack the charger and you only remember it half way to Mozambique..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

